
Emma: your robot girlfriend, our robot intern - diogene
http://www.freakpot.com/emma/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
So is this some kind of eliza wrapper with big animated tits and background
noise.

Either way, fucking creeps.

~~~
diogene
seems to be too advanced to be ELIZA

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
The "fucking creeps" part still stands, IMO.

~~~
diogene
i believe it's a tongue in cheek thing against the italian laws for
internships, i've been there and there are a few online things about it
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd5mHHg1ons](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd5mHHg1ons)

